# Is there a pay difference for Closing TL?



## ILiveHere

Just curious if the Closing TL (and other TLs who are key holders) get paid differently because of the added responsibility? I may be moving to this position from another TL position and need to know if I should be asking for a pay change. Thanks!


----------



## allnew2

SETL2005 said:


> Just curious if the Closing TL (and other TLs who are key holders) get paid differently because of the added responsibility? I may be moving to this position from another TL position and need to know if I should be asking for a pay change. Thanks!


It’s all pg45


----------



## 123ZXC

@SETL2005 , did you ever get an initial increase? If so How much ? 🤔


----------



## Planosss enraged

All TL movements are *now horizontal movements.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

SETL2005 said:


> Just curious if the Closing TL (and other TLs who are key holders) get paid differently because of the added responsibility? I may be moving to this position from another TL position and need to know if I should be asking for a pay change. Thanks!


No. It’s not added responsibility. It’s just different. Your reward is not working weekends, not extra pay.


----------



## MxTarget

Also, most TLs should be key carriers once SrTLs were eliminated in 2019, as all TLs basically became SrTLs (in terms of compensation.)  However, I haven’t really seen this executed.  So, in other words, key carrier pay is already factored in.


----------



## ClosingQueen

When I moved from GSTL to Closing TL in April 2019 I asked for a raise and was told it's a lateral move due to modernization. I was not a key carrier prior to this and modernization was just becoming official so I was able to negotiate a $1 per hour raise. I had the fact that nobody wanted the position working in my favor. 

Of course we all got bumped up to $19 this past year anyway, so there's that...


----------



## Inboundbeast

Honestly in some scenarios i can see why the closing lead would feel that higher pay is necessary but i feel like that’s only in stores where they’re just cleaning up after everyone else or the overall idea of being in charge of the whole store by themselves for a decent portion of their time each day.. but personally having a small team and not having a whole workcenter to worry about i think kinda evens it out. I feel less accountable cuz if the store looks decent each morning when my SD comes in then i’m not being held accountable for anything else.


----------



## starmaster1000

The only difference is you get an extra 15 minutes added after you punch out automatically to conduct your final exterior perimeter check of all the doors.


----------



## Yetive

We get 7.


----------



## Inboundbeast

Yetive said:


> We get 7.


You’re only getting 7 minutes added for perimeter checks? That’s definitely not right considering a pml or any leader honestly can submit 15 minutes just for taking a phone call at home


----------



## Yetive

We all get 15 minutes for taking a phone call at home. Perimeter check takes 2 minutes.


----------



## NightHuntress

Yetive said:


> We all get 15 minutes for taking a phone call at home. Perimeter check takes 2 minutes.


Perimeter check may not be a full 15 but should definitely be more then 2. It’s more then just the drive around the building. If you are morning opener the proper procedure is to drive around, then you can enter with 1 other person. Walk the interior perimeter of the store and then provided there are no issues you can go up and let the remaining team in. In closing not everyone has a door by the timeclock. So thats doing the interior walk before clocking out, then the walk to the front, arm the building, lock the remaining door on your way out. Double check all your locks, make sure team gets into vehicles safely and then do the drive around. Again- not usually 15 minutes unless there is an issue with the alarm panel or something else comes up. But more then 2. For most anyway


----------



## Digi_E

every team lead got a key in 2019 as part of modernization but you seem to be like my store were we chose to keep the GSTL/SETL keyless along with sbux since we never give them LOD shifts and they focus on service only.


----------



## Nauzhror

Both our SETL's have keys, one of them never closes though. The other closes frequently on weekends. Neither Style TL, and at least 2 GM TL's have ever closed though, only 1 GM, Consumables, and 1 of the SETL's is on the closing rotation, aside from all except one of the ETL's.


----------



## MrT

Nauzhror said:


> Both our SETL's have keys, one of them never closes though. The other closes frequently on weekends. Neither Style TL, and at least 2 GM TL's have ever closed though, only 1 GM, Consumables, and 1 of the SETL's is on the closing rotation, aside from all except one of the ETL's.


The gm tls that do the truck unload are not on the closing rotation for obvious reasons.  Everyone besides the 2 gm tls are part of the closing rotation, even the starbucks tl, at my store.  Imo every tl should be on closing rotation besides inbound.


----------



## Rastaman

Ask for more money.  It's another opportunity to "sell yourself" to ETL/SD.

The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## CrazyTarget

Haha, they will say no. Being a key carrier is part of every TL job.


----------



## vyrt

CrazyTarget said:


> Haha, they will say no. Being a key carrier is part of every TL job.


I wish. Some TLs in my store don’t get keys because were “over key count”


----------



## TTB

What if my store is a border town in Texas and closing leader lives in mexico. Is she allowed to take the keys across the country?


----------



## JiJi

TTB said:


> What if my store is a border town in Texas and closing leader lives in mexico. Is she allowed to take the keys across the country?


If it were me, I would only take the keys I need with me on my trip and leave the rest at home.


----------



## TTB

its not a trip. their residence is in mexico they cross every day to the US for work and take keys across border.


----------



## Coqui

There’s no policy that I know of that says you can’t. If they trust them with the keys, I don’t see why taking them home to Mexico would be a big deal.


----------

